# Black Friday--Tapatalk, TBusiness Calendar, Calengoo, games and others on sale!!



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Tapatalk is on specail today, marked down to $!.99. Go to free app page, and drill down page a bit. It is showing on the lower right of the page. 33% off.

Business Calendar, Calengoo, and several others listed in the Black Friday sale for Kindle Apps. On Gold Box page. Several sports apps also.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=mas_lftnav_BlkFri?ie=UTF8&docId=1000739821&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_r=0GRG9VHCFPBTQAAT4J6P&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1332614042&pf_rd_i=2350149011&tag=kbpst-20

Click on Apps for Android on bottom of page. There are 14.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good deal!  Wish I'd waited to get it...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sensing a pattern. . .we all get to talking about an app and how well we like it. . . .and then Amazon puts it on sale. . . .hmmm. . . . . . .


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Also on special in apps is Calengoo, and Business calendar. There are about 15? apps on sale today. Amazon email for black friday, checked the Kindle apps ticker and has 3 pages.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that not all on special will work on the Fire.  I wanted the Peanuts Christmas one. . . .


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Edited to ad link as there are also several sports apps as well. 14 apps total, various % off each.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to Black Friday apps.

Off to check it out..

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Also on special in apps is Calengoo, and Business calendar. There are about 15? apps on sale today. Amazon email for black friday, checked the Kindle apps ticker and has 3 pages.


Business Calendar is not compatible with the Fire.  More than 15 apps on sale today, however....

Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Umm.....I hate to sound like a real dummy, but what is TapaTalk?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tapatalk is an app for forum browsing and posting on mobile devices.  It strips the forums that have the software installed on their end to the bare minimum.

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note that not all on special will work on the Fire. I wanted the Peanuts Christmas one. . . .


Have you tried to get it for one of your other toys, and sideload it to the Fire. Will work for Nook, so it should work for fire also.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Have you tried to get it for one of your other toys, and sideload it to the Fire. Will work for Nook, so it should work for fire also.


Well. . . .yeah. . . .but I wanted it on my Fire.  I suppose I could try getting it and sideloading it, but if that doesn't work I've still spent the money. Must think on it.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice deal!


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

I looked at amazon today, but didn't see the Black Friday app sale.  This board is awesome - thanks for the tip.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks! I was struggling to change pages on the browser (just couldn't hit those tiny page number links) and was constantly reporting posts to the moderator as I scrolled pages. Now I am good again!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who haven't found it yet, here's a link to Black Friday apps.

If you've already looked, you might look again...I'm pretty sure Plants vs Zombies, one of my all time favorite games, wasn't there before!



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also got this one for the 11 year old grandboy:

GRave Defense HD, normally $2.85 on sale for $0.99



He does love zombie games...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those who haven't found it yet, here's a link to Black Friday apps.
> 
> If you've already looked, you might look again...I'm pretty sure Plants vs Zombies, one of my all time favorite games, wasn't there before!
> 
> ...


I was trying to avoid buying anything because with my luck, it will immediately turn up for free within a week of me buying it... But I succumbed and bought this one.


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

Picked up the Tapatalk app on sale for Back Friday. Works well on the Kindle Fire. Wish it had a setting to change font size, but it is a vast improvement over looking at the forums on the browser.

Thanks for the heads up on the sale!

UPADTE: I found the setting to change the fonts and now am even more happy with app! Have to go to the menu from the main screen and select settings. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

